# Rasco's Temple of Boom



## Dale Rasco

*Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

This thread is actually a merging of two other threads. My original Cimarron Falls Cineplex idea and a construction thread that shows the changes as they have evolved. I came back to this original post in hopes of showing a time line of the changes. So, here is where I was and where I am currently.

As of 3/28/2010:
    

As of 12/10/2010:
Added an inwall cabinet, projector and 110" screen.
    

As of 2/7/2011:
Removed the inwall cabinet and built a closet in the back of the room:
    

Sheet-rocked over the window:
    

Flipped the room and put the screen on the opposite wall and added the Axiom Epic 80 7 channel speaker set with an Axiom EP800 sealed sub.
  

Still going to add a riser in the coming weeks as well as new carpet, re-paint the whole room so the color is even and finally add some professional acoustic treatments. More to come...

As of 10/10/2011:
Finished adding the riser, carpet and closet; all of which can be seen in other parts of the thread but here are the completed picks.


----------



## Toby Jack

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Hey man that looks great! You have some pretty beefy equipment too. I can't wait to move into a bigger house with a dedicated room I can deem "cinema room":bigsmile:


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Thanks Toby, we just moved at the end of last year and the only caveat I had was my own dedicated room. Oddly enough, it was my wife's one caveat as well, I guess she was tired of seeing all that stuff in the living room. :dontknow:


----------



## Big Worm

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Nice!


----------



## celica_pete21

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

haha, well, that works out pretty well. The room looks pretty good Dale.


----------



## Dave Upton

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Looks great Dale! When are you going to convince the wife you need a projector?


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*



Dave Upton said:


> Looks great Dale! When are you going to convince the wife you need a projector?


I tried the whole, "Well Dave just got one" but she hasn't budged yet.:dontknow: Now I have to contemplate whether or not it's worth a week of sleeping on the couch if I just show up with it. onder:


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*



celica_pete21 said:


> haha, well, that works out pretty well. The room looks pretty good Dale.


Thanks Steffen, I wish I could take some better pictures but I'm not much of a photographer. Too bad I don't know someone who could give me pointers....... Oh wait......


----------



## Matteo

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

If you die, can I have your Army of Darkness Poster? I love that show. 
Looks great. Always nice to have a man cave. 
Matteo


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Hey Matt, I called my attorney and made sure to tag your name in my will for the Army of Darkness picture. They said you would have to cover shipping though. :doh:


----------



## StuBerger

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

I'm jealous...you have your own HT room....this is making me think of an idea like "Throw Momma From The Train" concerning the Wife!


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*



StuBerger said:


> I'm jealous...you have your own HT room....this is making me think of an idea like "Throw Momma From The Train" concerning the Wife!


That was a good one Stu! :rofl:


----------



## StuBerger

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*



dsr7997 said:


> That was a good one Stu! :rofl:


Shhhhhhh...don't tell anyone I am serious! :neener:


----------



## randyox

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

I love the color of your walls. Can you tell me what color it is and what kind, brand, etc of paint you used? Thanks!


----------



## bambino

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Awesome! I want an equipment rack that is that full.:sad:


----------



## bambino

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*



StuBerger said:


> I'm jealous...you have your own HT room....this is making me think of an idea like "Throw Momma From The Train" concerning the Wife!


Comedy! I sometimes have those thoughts too.LOL!:rofl:


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Hi Randy, the paint is called River Rock Textured paint by Ralph Lauren. My bride picked it up at Lowes. It has some sand in it for the texture. We love the look on it and it is not at all reflective so works great in the theater.


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Hindsight is always 20/20 Bambino, I should have built it bigger now I don't have room to add. :doh:


----------



## randyox

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Thanks for the info. on the paint. I will swing by Lowe's today! Did Lowe's mix in the sand for you or did you do it yourself? If so, how much sand per gallon of paint? Thanks again for all your help! Your theater looks great!!!


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Hey Randy, Lowes takes care of it for you. You should be able to start painting when you get home if you want to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## randyox

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

BTW... love what you had to say about getting a projector... You can always use my approach... went to bed and waited until my wife was just about asleep... and whispered in her ear that I wanted to turn our family room downstairs into a home theater... she was too tired to argue... and just mumbled whatever... The next day I beat her home from work and my son and I took a sledge hammer to the walls and started the process!!! LOL When she walked in and saw the mess, I sheepishly looked at her and said "What??? You said it was ok to do this last night when we went to bed..." She didn't know what to say at that point... Luckily she is a very forgiving wife... Of couse taking her out to dinner that night and getting her flowers helped the cause... :innocent:


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Luckily my wife insisted that there be a dedicated room for the home theater in the new house. She was ready for the A/V stuff to be out of her living room.


----------



## makudon007

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

look really nice mate...and is this work in progress?
...i will wait for the moment when u finish u all jobs

very inspirative and well managed design
keep it up...


----------



## Z71SierraSLT

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Nice Dale! I'm still going back and forth with my final setup.


----------



## Cory Phoenix

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Very nice setup, Dale! I love how Batman and Superman guard the front soundstage!


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Thanks guys, there have actually been some fairly dramatic changes. I need to update the pictures over the weekend so everyone can get an idea of what I have done to it. 

Thanks again for the compliments!


----------



## gorb

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

I'm eager to see the updated pictures. I'm a big fan of most of those movies you had posters of  I also really liked the superman and batman things (busts? I dunno). Where'd you pick those up, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Hey Gorb, the busts were actually a gift from my wife about ten years ago after I built my first home theater out of our old garage. I think she got them at the now defunct Warner Bros store that was in a mall out by where we lived.


----------



## gorb

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Thanks. I just did some quick searching and couldn't find em, so they've probably been discontinued for some time considering how long ago you got em.


----------



## martinez331

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Nice! I have the DefTech BP7006's and CLR 2002. Smaller speakers than your's and they do a great job with my HT system, I bet your larger speakers do an even better job! :T


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Looks good! Have you posted any other pics of your setup?


----------



## martinez331

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Yeah. Its in this same section...
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-room-photos/35222-newly-finished.html

What are the new changes you mentioned? Pics!!! :yes:


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

I will have them posted soon, I want to finish one minor annoying thing before I update. Should have them up by Monday.


----------



## martinez331

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Nice...looking forward to it. 

...wow I can tell I'm getting older! Usually I'm too stoked about this weekend (bars/clubs) to think about anything past. Lol!


----------



## bigvag

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Whats on the walls?


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*



bigvag said:


> Whats on the walls?


Are you talking about the paint?


----------



## martinez331

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Pics?


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

I promise they are coming soon. I Had another change that I need to finish up involving a 110" screen and a projector. :bigsmile:


----------



## Cory Phoenix

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*



Dale Rasco said:


> I promise they are coming soon. I Had another change that I need to finish up involving a 110" screen and a projector. :bigsmile:


tease!


----------



## martinez331

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*



Dale Rasco said:


> I promise they are coming soon. I Had another change that I need to finish up involving a 110" screen and a projector. :bigsmile:


Hell yeah! Thats my next move! Projector and screen... not sure I can go that big tho! lol :T


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*



martinez331 said:


> Hell yeah! Thats my next move! Projector and screen... not sure I can go that big tho! lol :T


I figured it was time to fish or cut bait.



Cory Phoenix said:


> tease!


That's what they all say!


----------



## martinez331

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

See what you've caused! 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-room-photos/35222-newly-finished-4.html#post325348

See my most recent post... :0) lol


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

That's alright, I'm used to being blamed. That's why most significant others don't like me.

I'm really just here to help! :devil:


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*



martinez331 said:


> See what you've caused!
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-room-photos/35222-newly-finished-4.html#post325348
> 
> See my most recent post... :0) lol


Alright, screen is up and this also shows the in-wall cabinet that I built. I will still re-do all of the pictures when it's complete.


----------



## martinez331

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Finally! lol jk
Thats a big screen! Very nice!


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

I didn't think about needing a shorter stand to, oh well.....


----------



## Cory Phoenix

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Sa-weet, Dale! :T
So when can we expect a photo like this? VVV


----------



## Dave Upton

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

I guess I'm partly to blame here, aren't I ....


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*



Cory Phoenix said:


> Sa-weet, Dale! :T
> So when can we expect a photo like this? VVV


Just for you Cory!



























Dave Upton said:


> I guess I'm partly to blame here, aren't I ....


Partly to blame? Partly to blame?!! That is one way of putting it, of course Tina had a much more "colorful" way of putting it. :bigsmile: By the way Dave, she loves it! :T


----------



## Cory Phoenix

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Hahaha! Awesome! Glad the wife approves. :T


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

I really need to invest, or at least borrow, a better camera than my iPhone. Here are the latest pictures, I really do plan to re-take with a better camera. There are also a few changes I need to make to get the cables off of the floor, just not sure how I am going to get them where they need to be yet.


----------



## martinez331

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

The pq looks awesome!


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*



martinez331 said:


> The pq looks awesome!



Thank you sir! I really want to get some higher quality pictures out there, just need to get camera that will do it.


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

More changes are a coming! My new speakers should be here this week! :bigsmile:


----------



## martinez331

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*



Dale Rasco said:


> More changes are a coming! My new speakers should be here this week! :bigsmile:


Nice! What you get? 

BTW... I bought a used projector SANYO PLV-Z700 but needs a new bulb. Eh...


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Axiom Epic 80 with an EP800 sub. Got the bigger VP180 center as well. Can't wait! When will you be getting your bulb so you can setup the projector?


----------



## Cory Phoenix

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*



Dale Rasco said:


> Axiom Epic 80 with an EP800 sub. Got the bigger VP180 center as well. Can't wait!


Wow! That's a nice little upgrade! Can't wait to hear your opinions on their sound. Sticking with the Def Tech surrounds for now?


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

No, I'm replacing them all. Axiom QS8's for the surrounds. The only down side is that it will be another week or so. I'm going to do a full fledged review on them as well. Gonna be a long week waiting for them though. I built a center stand for that monster VP180.


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Under New Management*

Well I updated some of the gear in Decemeber such as a projector and new receiver, but now that I have the new speakers coming, I thought it was time to make a couple of more drastic changes I have been putting off. Saturday kicked off a two week project to get it all done. I am flipping the room so that the screen is on the opposite wall and removing the in-wall cabinet I built 7 months ago and adding a closet that is 2'X4'. 

Here are the before and after Visio's:
*Before:*
 

*After:*
 


So one of my best friends showed up with his trusty framing gun and we went at it. On Saturday we finished framing the new 5'X2' closet. Of course when I say "We", I mean Steve did 95% of it, that why I was able to get so many pictures!

       

Sunday I re-ran all of the cables and hung the sheetrock on the outside of the closet. I hope to be finished patching the holes and have the room ready for paint by Tuesday. 

I plan on insulating the closet and closing it in Wednesday or Thursday and install the gear in the closet. Next weekend I plan to build the new riser and then have the carpet guys sometime late next week. Short time frame, but I work best under pressure! Once completed, I plan to rename the room if I can think of something clever.

And to think, this all started because the rear right surround speaker was going to be five degrees out of spec...... :rolleyesno:


----------



## Prof.

*Re: Under New Management*

It does look to be a better arrangement..
Is there enough room by the double doors to fit in a bass trap?


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Under New Management*

Are you talking about the nook or directly right of the screen?


----------



## Prof.

*Re: Under New Management*

Directly right of the screen..


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Under New Management*

I have about a foot/30 centimeters


----------



## Prof.

*Re: Under New Management*

might be just enough room to get a small trap in there..but not ideal..


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Under New Management*

It's a great idea and a small one would be better than none. Thanks Prof. I'll get it worked I to the plan. I already have the materials so it definitely won't hurt.


----------



## bpape

*Re: Under New Management*

You'll also gain a ton better left to right symmetry and not effectively having one front speaker corner loaded. I think you'll like the new setup.

Bryan


----------



## engtaz

*Re: Under New Management*

Looking good.


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Under New Management*

I'm definitely excited. So much so that I wish I had not purchased tickets to tonights Ozzy concert in Houston because I'll be losing that time that I could be working on the room.


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Under New Management*

Well, my window shrank a bit as the speakers showed up yesterday and I plan to be watching movies sometime Saturday! I am going to put off doing the riser until March sometime as that is when I will be able to get the second row of seats anyway. The closet is complete, the painting is complete and all I have left now are the details such as: 

Mounting Surrounds
Installing Wall Plates
Mounting the projector 
Mounting the screen
Dressing in rack in the closet
Nothing too hard, just need to take my time so it isn't sloppy when completed!


----------



## tcarcio

*Re: Under New Management*

Looking great.:T You should be very happy with it when your all done.:bigsmile:...........For six months or so....:heehee:


----------



## fitzwaddle

*Re: Under New Management*

Man you're ripping right along - that would have been 6 months work for me (2 hrs a day one day a week).


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Under New Management*

I'll post some new images sometime tomorrow. I took several construction pics but didn't want to over load the thread with them.


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Under New Management*

Here are some updated pics of the work in progress. As I said before, I initially planned two weeks, but the speakers showed up a week earlier and I am somewhat impatient when it comes to playing with new toys. At this point, I still need to install the trim around door and install a door knob on the new door. After that, I will take about a month to work on some other things before the riser project begins. That should take a lot less time though.

I really like the new look of the room. Moving the screen to the oposite and bigger wall really opens up the room and makes it all feel a lot bigger than before. 

   

The new closet offers a much better solution for the gear. It is much easier to get to it and change things around.

  

Here is the new back of the room and a picture of the Axiom EP800. This will change when the riser is built.

 

Overall not a bad week, but I am definitely ready for a break and for some movies!!!! :T


----------



## Prof.

*Re: Under New Management*

Looking good! :T

Are they your side surrounds on the back wall!?


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Under New Management*

No sir, those are the rears. I have two more half way down the wall. I should probably get a picture of those as well.


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Under New Management*

Well, I took the day off yesterday to really get in and work on the sound. There were several learning curves that I had to get my head around and it is a bit difficult to do that on the weekends with three teenagers running around the house.

The first thing I did was focus in on the Axiom EP800 subwoofer. This thing is a monster and really puts out some foundation shaking bass. What I was not prepared for was how smooth the bass is. It is very misleading because a lot of the impact that you get from a ported sub wasn't there, but when it came to earth shaking frequencies and deep rolling bass, this thing puts it out like nothing else I've heard.


----------



## fitzwaddle

*Re: Under New Management*

Very nice, earth tones ftw! Those are some beefy surrounds there.


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Under New Management*



fitzwaddle said:


> Very nice, earth tones ftw! Those are some beefy surrounds there.


Thanks Brad, I like the brown sand paint because it looks like a brown suede in person but doesn't photgraph too well. The QS8's are definitely belting it out pretty well, but the real show stopper is that EP800 sub. It puts out some monster bass.

Showed my wife your build thread, it gave her ideas so evidently I am going to be busy with other changes in the coming months. Especially around the lighting. :rolleyesno:


----------



## fitzwaddle

*Re: Under New Management*

You mean... There are wives that show interest in HTs??


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Under New Management*

LOL, definitely! She doesn't get involved in the technical aspect of it, but she loves to watch the movies and doesn't give me any grief over changes and upgrades as long as I can justify doing them.


----------



## whyask

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Looks great !! Looked through all 6 pages mayby i missed it . what are the deminsions of the room..??


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Thank you for the compliments. The room is 18X15. Here are some updates I have done recently. Still working on it adding a riser in the next couple of weeks as well.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-construction/38299-under-new-management.html

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dale Rasco

Since starting the remodel of our home theater, we have decided on the name that we want to use in order to properly re-christen it. This thread is a merging of the original setup as well as the current remodel thread. There will be some ongoing projects, but I wanted to have it in a single spot under the new name.


----------



## Dale Rasco

I REW'ed the day yesterday and here is the result.










13Hz at 72db wasn't too shaby, only really focused on the 13-80Hz range. I suppose I could tighten up to 120, and might do that today since I am iced in anyway.


----------



## bpape

That response from 80Hz down is about as good as you're going to get. Nice job.


----------



## Dale Rasco

bpape said:


> That response from 80Hz down is about as good as you're going to get. Nice job.


Thanks Bryan, I thought about working on it a bit more, then realized my OCD was kicking in so I put the meter down and backed away slowly. onder:


----------



## bpape

You might be able to cheat a tad by creating a hole in the sub to mains xover point and tame that hump around 90ish but other than that, it looks like you're in the +/-5 range very well.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Good idea Bryan, thanks for the suggestion. I'll give that a shot today. :T


----------



## bpape

I'd want to take a look at the waterfall to see what's happening at 90ish before you go too far. There's a lot more to address than just frequency response.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Good point, I'll pull it and post it shortly.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Here's the waterfall


----------



## Dale Rasco

I posted the waterfall, anxious to have your input.


----------



## bpape

Doesnt' look too bad at 90. Actually have more of a longer tail in the 60-70Hz range. You could stand a bit more broadband bass control if possible in the room.

Bryan


----------



## Dale Rasco

bpape said:


> Doesnt' look too bad at 90. Actually have more of a longer tail in the 60-70Hz range. You could stand a bit more broadband bass control if possible in the room.
> 
> Bryan


That's funny, the next thing on my list after the riser in the next couple of weeks is literally verbatim "Contact Bryan for help on better room treatments". The DIY's I did last year work alright, but I knew I wanted to get some better treatments and add some bass traps when I was done with the construction part of the changes.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Spent all morning removing the ginormous acoustic panel covering the window, framing out the window, insulating and hanging the drywall. Finally closed in and ready to tape, float, texture and paint. But that's a tomorrow problem...

  

Update: I lied! I knocked out the tape and floating.


Done!


----------



## Dale Rasco

Here are the new responses:

Before covering the window:
 

After:


After Response:


----------



## sga2

Dale Rasco said:


> Done!


Gotta love it. There's nothing like watching South Park on a 100" screen!

sga2


----------



## Dale Rasco

That's Fo Sho!


----------



## Zeitgeist

Nice remodel!

I'm jealous of your REW results!


----------



## Dale Rasco

Thanks Jim, I actually get encouraged by my wife to find new projects in there. Evidently I get a little unbearable/annoying when I don't have a project to distract me... :gah:


----------



## Jeff Spears

Sweeeeeet!!!!!!!!! Covering up the window. Now that's dedication, man. Maybe that will keep the sound in, and keep your neighbors happy.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Probably not, but I can't hear them complain anyway!


----------



## Dale Rasco

Alright, so here is the riser we busted out yesterday.

The skreets are down. Attached using 2.5" screws to the floor joists.
 

Framing in the sides. 2X6's attached to the wall using 4.5" deck screws.
 

Runners are in. Attached to the sckeets using 2.5" deck screws and to the frame using a combination of 2.5" and 4.5" deck screws on the ends.
  

Very good to have friends to help, now the insulation and OSB flooring. The 3/4" OSB flooring was attached using construction adhesive on the runners and then 2.5" ring shank nails using a framing nailer.... It's not moving, ever. Insulation is standard R-19 to deaden the riser to prevent the boominess.
 

Here are the results, the carpet guys are coming out this week to install the new carpet.
  

The glare is from the flash on the iPhone, but here is a pick from the rear seating.


All in all a very productive six hours. Started getting tired and annoyed toward the end, but that's mainly because I want this whole thing to be completed.... But I doubt it will be anytime soon.


----------



## mechman

6" was enough to clear those front seats then? I'm dying for the day that the current couch in my theater gives out and I can put in two rows of theater seats. :daydream:

Nice setup Dale! :clap:


----------



## Dale Rasco

mechman said:


> 6" was enough to clear those front seats then? I'm dying for the day that the current couch in my theater gives out and I can put in two rows of theater seats. :daydream:
> 
> Nice setup Dale! :clap:


Thanks Mech! :bigsmile: Actually with the skreets, which were 1X2's, 2X6's and the 3/4" OSB it came out to 7". Made it just right for our needs.


----------



## Prof.

Looks like a nice solid construction..:T
I also wondered about the height of the riser, but with the finished height at 7"..then you should be fine..
It's coming together very nicely..:T


----------



## Dale Rasco

Prof. said:


> Looks like a nice solid construction..:T
> I also wondered about the height of the riser, but with the finished height at 7"..then you should be fine..
> It's coming together very nicely..:T


Thank you Professor, if I could get a week of vacation put in, I could probably get this thing finished up! Oh well, eventually it will get done. Of course I'm sure I would find something else I wanted to do....:heehee:


----------



## Prof.

My theatre's been "finished" for 4 years and I'm still finding things to do in it and change!! :bigsmile:


----------



## Dale Rasco

:rolleyesno: .... I was afraid of that.....


----------



## Dale Rasco

Now we're playing with power! Added two Crown XLS 1000's yesterday and probably going to add a third and put them all in bridged/mono to run the front three Axioms. Sounds incredible!


----------



## bpape

:T


----------



## Dave Upton

I'm a very bad influence on Dale, fortunately, he appreciates it!


----------



## Dale Rasco

It's a two lane road and you'll have a nice new room to setup in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Prof.

How many watts will that set up be?


----------



## Dale Rasco

About 3580 with three Crowns on the front bridged and the 3007 powering the surrounds.


----------



## Prof.

:yikes: Unreal!!


----------



## fitzwaddle

Smells like molten voice coils... :unbelievable:


----------



## bpape

No such thing as too much good CLEAN power. 

I run an MT2400 in parallel mono driving my Contrabass which presents approx a 1.5 ohm load. Never had a problem with it.

You go Dale!


----------



## Zeitgeist

bpape said:


> No such thing as too much good CLEAN power.
> 
> I run an MT2400 in parallel mono driving my Contrabass which presents approx a 1.5 ohm load. Never had a problem with it.
> 
> You go Dale!


I thought I was the only one using old Crown Micro-Tech gear. Nice to see!

Dale - looks great!


----------



## Dale Rasco

Thanks guys, hopefully I will be done this week. Carpet guys are coming Tuesday and I decided to have it professionally painted on Monday so we should be rockin' in the free world on Tueday night!! This is the week of vacation I have been waiting for!


----------



## Dale Rasco

Painters are here today! I'll get some better pics posted soon, once the carpet is done tomorrow!

Edward is the MAN!!!!! Our whole Cul-de-Sac uses Edward for painting projects, he's the best!


----------



## Dale Rasco

One more with the screen up. Edward did a bang up job! Much more even and clean look than before. Can't wait for the carpet and chairs!


----------



## fitzwaddle

Nice! Are you going to replace the wall plates with black ones? Or they will be hidden behind stuff (gear)?

Crud, I just remembered that I was at Home Depot during my lunch break to pick up a few things, and forgot to get the one extra black wall plate I'm missing.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Thanks Brad, I am definitely going to replace them with black ones. Gonna head out after dinner and pick some up and take care of those tonight. The white looks like crud. Hopefully I'll be able to find the Lutron in black...


----------



## Dale Rasco

So Close... One more day and the second row of seats will be in and I'll be done. Except changing out the outlets for black ones that is... At least the paint and carpet are done!


----------



## Dale Rasco

Alright, I'm tired. It's done for now. All the new changes have been completed and I'm going to take a break before I figure out what to do next. Here are the new seat and all around pictures. As soon as I find someone that knows a thing or two about taking pictures and has some good gear, I'll get better ones posted. Time to watch The Ten Commandments for review and finish my speaker review. :T


----------



## Prof.

It's looking very nice Dale..:T I bet it's a relief to have it finished (for now!  ) and be able to watch a movie..
That doesn't look like The Ten Commandments on the screen!! :bigsmile:


----------



## Dale Rasco

Thanks Prof, there is one more addition I forgot about coming next week. I am adding two more Axiom's in a "front-high" 9.2 configuration. Hopefully that will be a fairly easy addition.


----------



## fitzwaddle

Looks great Dale! Now get that 4:3 content off your screen and put on a real movie! :rofl2:

The height channels sound cool, I've actually never been a room with heights or wides, will be interested to hear your impressions.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Added two M3 On-Wall units for the 9.2 High..... Tell me the truth guys.... This is never going to end is it????? :spend:


----------



## Savjac

I have been silent but following this post. You did most excellent and it has inspired me to do one of my own.
My new room is just about finished from a build point of view, not lucky enough to have completely verticle walls as this room is a bonus room above the garage. But the builder was kind enough to isolate it from the rest of the house, dedicated electric and a separate climate zone control. He also did me 2 large closets and a full bathroom. Now I just have to re-paint and move my stuff in. I am gonna steal some of your ideas if you do not mine. Mainly color and speaker placement. Should start June 1 and finish by June 30. I hope.
Not sure if I should do a build forum as you have already done it but we shall see.
Here is the room. 16' x 22'. 

Front/Main speaker and screen end of the room.










Back end of the room and entry/closet doors.


----------



## Dale Rasco

That looks like an ideal room for an HT. You can use the closet for your gear, plug the window to shut out the light and at sixteen feet you should be able to get away with a 110" screen or maybe even a 120". What type of speakers are you thinking? I think you should definitely start a build thread as it would give a lot of others ideas who have similar spaces.


----------



## Savjac

I have B&W speakers x 5 plus 2 Def Tech surrounds for the sides. 
I have everything I need, almost, except the PJ, screen and a bit larger sub. My Velodyne does well in the place I am in now, but I think I could use a bit more "sock" in the way low and the 52" Sony will not do the Jack cave justice. 

So it is a matter of installing and repaint and then, adjust adjust adjust.

If you feel it is ok to start a thread on this I will, it just seemed to me that you fine gents have me already beat and a bit green with jealousy.


----------



## bpape

Absolutely start your own thread. That's the best way to keep things all together and coherent.

Welcome to the madness!

Bryan


----------



## Savjac

bpape said:


> Absolutely start your own thread. That's the best way to keep things all together and coherent.
> 
> Welcome to the madness!
> 
> Bryan


Um, Ok I would be happy to start one, but the build will take until the end of June. So hope that is not too long.
The carpet is in, the vent covers in, the ceiling fan it, insulation blown about 4' thick in ceiling and filling the walls. If I do this right, and please dont take this wrong, I will actually be able to see the screen, from the crapper. So maybe heaven is in Indiana and not Iowa.
Please note, this is a modest HT and will not meet up to the big boys, but it should serve my needs just fine. I need to study for the new projector as I have not had one in years so this should be interesting. 

Thank You all for the opportunity. Have learned allot from the Shack over the years as a viewer, not to be a participant is quite the honor. :T


----------



## bpape

End of June? We've had threads and builds that go over multiple years. It's just fun to document and see the process and progress. 

Bryan


----------



## Dale Rasco

My build thread has been going on since March of 2010 and it's still on going. It's nice to have all the changes in one place and see what I've done over the past year. Just wish I had a better camera...


----------



## Savjac

Thank You for the opportunity to Share and learn at the same time. I think many of the folks here will save me from grave mistakes.
I have had various incarnations of home/music theaters in my living room for years but never really dedicated the time and effort...and expense, to do it right. 

I am fortunate enough to have a good camera and a boat load of tools. I do not understand room acoustics so well, so I can see I will be purchasing from the services of several members here. I do need to learn to sew, I have always wanted cool drapes in my room. So, once we move into the new home, should start in a week or so, I can un box all the stuff and get to work. I will start a proper thread now.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Dale,
It looks great and I really like the Color Palate. Very nice Seating and Gear needless to say.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco

Thanks JJ, my only problem is coming up with the next thing to do.....


----------



## Jungle Jack

Dale Rasco said:


> Thanks JJ, my only problem is coming up with the next thing to do.....


Dale,
It never ends! I truly know the feeling. What I really want to tackle next is having Dual 20A Lines for my HT. As I am Renting, this is not a realistic goal currently. The price I had to pay to live 3 Miles from what Dr. Beach rated the Number 1 Beach in the US. However, I blame my Ex-Fiancee for using all of her charms to get me to Rent this House. Dumped the girl, still Rent the House.... If Moving was not so miserable, I really should buy a Home. Especially with the money I throw away each Month in Rent.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco

I'll be close this weekend. Clearwater Beach on Friday night and Saturday night then onto Orlando Sunday for four days. Should be a fun road trip... Until it's time to go home...


----------



## Jungle Jack

Dale Rasco said:


> I'll be close this weekend. Clearwater Beach on Friday night and Saturday night then onto Orlando Sunday for four days. Should be a fun road trip... Until it's time to go home...


Dale,
I hope that you and yours have a wonderful time. Clearwater is really nice, but you should have come to Siesta Key... It really is an amazing Beach here and Lido Beach/Longboat Key are really beautiful too.

Speeding Tickets have gone up exponentially as the State and Local Governments are trying to offset the Budget Shortfall by increased Tickets. They even use Harleys and Ford F-150 as Police Cars here! So do keep it under 10 Over and realize there are far more than Crown Victoria's and Malibu's being used to give Tickets.
I-4 is really bad as the Speed Limit is 55 pretty much from a few Miles before the Disney Exits Eastward into Orlando and Traffic can be absurd.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco

Jungle Jack said:


> Dale,
> I hope that you and yours have a wonderful time. Clearwater is really nice, but you should have come to Siesta Key... It really is an amazing Beach here and Lido Beach/Longboat Key are really beautiful too.
> 
> Speeding Tickets have gone up exponentially as the State and Local Governments are trying to offset the Budget Shortfall by increased Tickets. They even use Harleys and Ford F-150 as Police Cars here! So do keep it under 10 Over and realize there are far more than Crown Victoria's and Malibu's being used to give Tickets.
> I-4 is really bad as the Speed Limit is 55 pretty much from a few Miles before the Disney Exits Eastward into Orlando and Traffic can be absurd.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Unfortunately I only just learned about Dr. Beach and his list! :rant:

Thanks for the heads up on the budget correction tactic being implemented, hopefully I can avoid that whole thing.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Dale,
I drive all across Florida for Work and to see Friends and Family and I simply do not have the words to describe just how much Enforcement of Speeding has gone up in the past 2 years. Today, I saw one Crown Victoria literally have 4 Cars Pulled Over at once. However, it is really the use of far different Vehicles than what I have ever encountered for HWP that really is so tricky. Really smart, but still strange to see an F-150 pulling folks over. 

Regardless, I hope you guys have a wonderful time. Disney World is not nearly as crowded in the Summer due to the heat. If a Roller Coaster fan, Busch Gardens in Tampa is tops. Universal Studios in Orlando is really close in that department. At DW, the only Coaster I found slightly exciting was the Aerosmith one at the Studio Park. Also, the Tower of Terror is there too. I know that sounds weird with Kids being out of School, but this is the time when you do not see nearly as many International Tourists. As you live in Houston, I do not think you will be too bothered by the heat.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco

Thank you JJ, I can't wait to get there. We are actually only going to Universal this time. We went and did the whole DW thing back in 2005, but the kids are 14 and 16 now and we are after the roller coasters this time around. We also enjoyed the attractions at Universal last time around as well, should have thought about Bush Gardens, but that will give us a reason to go back in a couple of years!


----------



## Jungle Jack

Dale Rasco said:


> Thank you JJ, I can't wait to get there. We are actually only going to Universal this time. We went and did the whole DW thing back in 2005, but the kids are 14 and 16 now and we are after the roller coasters this time around. We also enjoyed the attractions at Universal last time around as well, should have thought about Bush Gardens, but that will give us a reason to go back in a couple of years!


Dale,
That is great you are going to Universal instead as DW costs a fortune and is really best for younger children.
I once spent a Week at DW with the Ex and it was hard find many fun things to do. Florida Residents get ridiculous offers for Passes at DW so the Tickets were dirt cheap, but boy do they get you everywhere else. I did not want to go, but she had never been there and I felt it wrong to have never been.

Busch Gardens is mostly locals as you can purchase a Fun Pass for around 70 Dollars and it is good until December 31st. If you get it in January of February, it represents the greatest value in Theme Parks I have ever known. Before AB was sold to InBev, you also got 2 free Beers and could also attend Beer School for free where you could try Beers that are not available in the US. Not sure about the School, but the free Beer ended after the Sale.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ironglen

Jungle Jack said:


> Dale,
> 
> Busch Gardens is mostly locals as you can purchase a Fun Pass for around 70 Dollars and it is good until December 31st. If you get it in January of February, it represents the greatest value in Theme Parks I have ever known. Before AB was sold to InBev, you also got 2 free Beers and could also attend Beer School for free where you could try Beers that are not available in the US. Not sure about the School, but the free Beer ended after the Sale.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Did I hear about free beer mentioned on a thread?
:unbelievable: :run2:  :dumbcrazy:

Oh yeah, that's some theater you put together! :T


----------



## raZorTT

Hey Dale,

Congrats, your room looks sensational!

Have you worked out what's next? 

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## Dale Rasco

Jungle Jack said:


> Dale,
> That is great you are going to Universal instead as DW costs a fortune and is really best for younger children.
> I once spent a Week at DW with the Ex and it was hard find many fun things to do. Florida Residents get ridiculous offers for Passes at DW so the Tickets were dirt cheap, but boy do they get you everywhere else. I did not want to go, but she had never been there and I felt it wrong to have never been.
> 
> Busch Gardens is mostly locals as you can purchase a Fun Pass for around 70 Dollars and it is good until December 31st. If you get it in January of February, it represents the greatest value in Theme Parks I have ever known. Before AB was sold to InBev, you also got 2 free Beers and could also attend Beer School for free where you could try Beers that are not available in the US. Not sure about the School, but the free Beer ended after the Sale.
> Cheers,
> JJ


They got me JJ!!! 94 in a 70... I didn't even know realize how fast I was going. Luckily they let me off with a warning!


----------



## ironglen

Dale Rasco said:


> They got me JJ!!! 94 in a 70... I didn't even know realize how fast I was going. Luckily they let me off with a warning!


I don't believe you, no way, no how they'd do that, unless...you invited'em to a showing at the Temple of Boom! :hsd:


----------



## Jungle Jack

Dale Rasco said:


> They got me JJ!!! 94 in a 70... I didn't even know realize how fast I was going. Luckily they let me off with a warning!


Hello,
Wow. A Warning! That is amazing. Traffic flies down here and it is easy to happen. As I just last week filled Florida's coffers to the tune of almost 400 Dollars, all I can say is you got amazingly lucky. Warnings are almost exclusively given to very attractive Women.

I did once get a Warning for going 98 in a 55 when I was 22 driving from Charleston SC to Knoxville TN. The Speed Limit drops to 55 in The Smoky Mountains on I-40 between TN and NC. The Trooper asked me to get out of the Truck and told me to get in the Cruiser. I totally thought I was going to Jail only to be told to get in the Front Seat of the Cruiser. We talk for around 30 Minutes where he tells me he cannot believe an Isuzu Trooper is even capable of going that fast and we literally just talked about life, my College experience, etc.
He writes me a Warning and lets me go. To this day, I still cannot believe it happened.

The Troopers here have gotten real strict in the last 2 Years thus my prior warning. It really is the amazing and diverse collection of different Vehicles that they use that makes them especially tricky. I am so glad you got a Warning. I do not think I need to tell you just how lucky you got. 

If you want any Restaurant Recommendations in Tampa for the Evening, please just Post.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Savjac

Dale Rasco said:


> They got me JJ!!! 94 in a 70... I didn't even know realize how fast I was going. Luckily they let me off with a warning!



I think this is called an "Oopsie"


----------



## Dale Rasco

Ok, I think I figured it out. I was pulled over by a K9 unit in an SUV and my guess is they didn't want to hassle with the paperwork but wanted to put the kibosh on the speeding.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Dale Rasco said:


> Ok, I think I figured it out. I was pulled over by a K9 unit in an SUV and my guess is they didn't want to hassle with the paperwork but wanted to put the kibosh on the speeding.



Hello,
That sounds like serendipity as indeed they were looking for far more than mere Speeding Tickets and it was far quicker to give you a Warning than do all the Paperwork of a Ticket. Regardless, I think that is awesome you got a Warning regardless.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Savjac

Maybe they were government secret agents looking for a bad guy. Did they show you their....Badges ???

Ok someone take it away.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
To put it bluntly, they were looking for Illegal Drugs. That is why they have Tahoe's and Yukons as well for room for the German Shepard, Belgian Shepard, or Labs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Savjac

No I mean the Badges lead. I cannot get it out of my head now.

"Badges, Badges ??? We don't need no stinking badges."


----------



## Dale Rasco

Here are some much better pics of the room. The last one has a red tint because it was shot with the lights out. Hindsight is always 20/20....


----------



## bpape

Nice. That looks like a comfy place to hang out....

Bryan


----------



## Dale Rasco

Almost too comfy at times. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...............


----------



## bpape

:T

Nothing wrong with that at all.

Bryan


----------



## Savjac

It does look great Dale. I wish I could do such a good job at mine.


----------



## robbo266317

Dale Rasco said:


> Almost too comfy at times. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...............


You sound like my wife... :hush:


----------



## Dale Rasco

Savjac said:


> It does look great Dale. I wish I could do such a good job at mine.


Thanks Jack, but it just takes time and patience as you figure out what works and what doesn't. Mine has gone through three transitions and I've only been in the house for 23 months and I am sure there are plenty more changes coming!



robbo266317 said:


> You sound like my wife... :hush:



Ouch Bro!


----------



## raZorTT

Dale Rasco said:


> Here are some much better pics of the room. The last one has a red tint because it was shot with the lights out. Hindsight is always 20/20....


Looks awesome Dale!

Have you started thinking about your IR/control setup yet?

I can't say enough good things about the Global/Cache iRule combination! Yesterday I ran a home made serial cable to my projector and within about 30 mins had a screen for my iphone to change the vertical stretch, inputs and powering it on and off! 

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## Prof.

Veeery nice Dale..:TT It looks like a very clean and comfortable set up..Well done..


----------



## tray1187

Hey Dale, awesome build!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:T:T:T I'm impressed and inspired. I have one question for ya, although you may have covered it already. Are you using the Axiom sub or that other monster you built or both? Great job my man again on your total build.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Thank you Tray. I actually ended up selling the Shiva sub I built and now I only use the Axiom EP800. The output on that thing is just phenomenal!


----------



## ALMFamily

Great work Dale - the room looks amazing! :T:T

I think what I like most about your build is how the room evolved over time, but was still usable as you were continuing to make changes. I am sure that made it much easier for the Mrs. to be on board with all the new projects. :heehee:


----------



## Dale Rasco

Thanks Joe and you are correct. Keeping it up and going through the process was a challenge, but not as challenging as my bride can be when things are not as she thinks they should be...


----------



## mpompey

*Re: Cimarron Falls Cineplex*

Looks great.


----------



## Dale Rasco

The day has come and a decision has been made to take the Temple of Boom off line for a while. on the upside I have my bride's permission to do whatever I want to do to the room, even remove a wall and nearly double the size. The catch? This WILL BE the last time I redo the room so I had better get it right. That means months of planning and input from all of you guys. So I will be closing this thread soon and opening a new one to start the planning phase. I am looking forward to it, but it really has to count this time.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Was it wrong before?


Wow, you're going to have some fun. What are you thinkin' ?


----------



## Dale Rasco

Not wrong, just not fully realized. I rushed in on several areas just to get it up and running and now I feel I have a different, more educated perspective on what I would like to see and hear.


----------



## ALMFamily

I think you want to change it just because I put it in the newsletter! 

Looking forward to following along Dale!


----------



## Peter Loeser

Woohoo! Make sure to give Peterman a call if you need some extra hands.


----------



## AudiocRaver

You got yourself a nice little cave there, Dale. Life is _*good!*_ Nice setup. I would say just TRY to top that, but I'm sure you will. Keep us posted.:T


----------



## Dale Rasco

ALMFamily said:


> I think you want to change it just because I put it in the newsletter!
> 
> Looking forward to following along Dale!


Or it could be from watching all of my buddies on HTS upgrade their home theaters Joe! :foottap:



Peter Loeser said:


> Woohoo! Make sure to give Peterman a call if you need some extra hands.


Oh, I am sure I will be calling Peter. Especially when I start the IB! :bigsmile:


----------



## Wardsweb

Wow this is serious. Maybe a couple 18" bass horns on either side of the screen. They are only about four feet tall, five feet long and just under two feet wide. Then again I don't know that a second story structure could handle the seismic activity. Looking forward to the remodel thread.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Well I plan to take it all down to the studs and properly insulate and shore-up any bracing that might be needed!


----------



## Wardsweb

To bad I live so far away. I would love to work on a whole room setup like yours. As a matter of fact, I'm driving over to Houston tomorrow to help a friend setup his home theater audio. Then back to San Antonio tomorrow evening. It will be a long day.


----------



## tonyvdb

Dale, I had to look twice to realize that was real photos of the room. That is amazing it looks so perfect that I almost thought it was a 3D rendering 
I would definitely say thats a winner!


----------



## JQueen

The room is beautiful ..great job I love the speakers


----------



## Dale Rasco

Thank you guys for the kind words, I am trying to figure out what it is that specifically bothers me about my current room or that I think is missing. Lighting is a big part of it as is the lack of columns. I wouldn't mind having a proper stage upfront as well. These are all things that could actually be added to my current setup, but I like the idea of creating this 'Fam Cave' that has a separate concession stand and video game area with some of the old standup arcade games like Galaga, Donkey Kong, Pac-Man, Etc. I'll be starting up the new thread once I finish my current batch of subs to test and the Velodyne review.


----------



## JBrax

So what kind of budget do "we" have to work with?


----------



## Dale Rasco

Interestingly enough I have whatever I need to get it done right. I know that's a vague statement but true. The only big stipulation is that it all has to be done with cash. No financing... Since I will be doing the electrical and construction myself I will save a lot on labor. The only thing I will be contracting out will be the carpet/flooring once the construction is done. 

So I guess the answer would be, if it makes sense I can pretty much do it.


----------



## tonyvdb

So are you going to gut the room and start over?


----------



## Dale Rasco

I am thinking that part through. There will be some level of that to be done, but I do not necessarily need to take it all back to the studs. I think the exterior walls will be fine but the internal walls will definitely need some work and sound dampening work to them.


----------



## tonyvdb

I look forward to seeing this in progress. I would love to have a real arcade console in my room


----------



## Peter Loeser

Dale Rasco said:


> So I guess the answer would be, if it makes sense I can pretty much do it.


Oh I like where this is going.


----------



## AudiocRaver

What are your feelings on using studio control room approaches, like no parallel walls, early reflections eliminated (at least from the front/mains), low RT 60, etc.? Decided on things like that yet? Just curious.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Haven't decided, but it sounds like a good idea. This is one of the reasons I went ahead and put it out here now so there is plenty of time to start weighing these types of approaches and designs. I really like the idea, I am familiar with the concept but heave never executed it in a design yet.


----------



## Prof.

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with Dale.. to improve on your nice theatre now!


----------



## minorc

Dale Rasco said:


> Here are some much better pics of the room. The last one has a red tint because it was shot with the lights out. Hindsight is always 20/20....


Did you make those risers or purchase from somewhere?


----------

